# Is your poodle a licker?



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus loves to lick. People, dogs, himself...anything. He would lay on my chest and lick my face for hours if I let him...or my hands or arms, whatever is in reach of his little tongue. He will lay in bed contently washing his face like a cat, with his paws. He will also lick his legs if I don't tell him to stop. He licks Yuki's and our golden's eyes and lips every chance he gets. It is rather annoying...I can't stand the sound he makes while licking lol. He only licks his legs when he is getting ready for bed...it seems like a comforting thing and it is just habit now. He will stop when I tell him too, but he still does it nightly. Luckily not enough to stain.

Yuki on the other hand doesn't lick AT ALL. Unless you have some food on your face or hands...even then it isn't really a lick...just a taste with the tip of his tongue. But if I have been away for a couple days and he is extremely excited to see me I may get a kiss or two (if I'm lucky lol) but they are very little tip of his tongue kisses, not full licks.

Its crazy how they are complete opposites...how about your dogs?


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace licks only my ears in greeting each morning. When sitting beside me in the car she will look ahead and never lick my face though it is next to hers 2in. She licks her legs before sleeping and her lips after tasty human food LOL
Eric


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes! She loves to kiss. She'll lick my neck, ears, face and hands.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

My previous dog, Minnie (a bichon) was a licking machine! Dulcie, not so much. She is a snuggler and if I am sitting on the floor, she has to get on top of me to play with a toy or whatever. She is a leaner - if I stand still, she gets up close and leans all her weight against my legs - I love that! She will very occasionally lick - especially if there is something tasty on my fingers, like the remnants of a piece of soft cheese I have just given her. Most of the time, though, licking is not something she does habitually. She does occasionally lick her own body, but it is rare enough that I think it is only in response to a specific itch or whatever - such as when her stitches were at the itchy stage.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oliver isn't usually a kisser, but he'll occasionally slip one in if he's really pleased about what we're doing. It's not unusual when we're riding on the streetcar, which he really REALLY loves doing. I try to get him onto the streetcar every weekend at some point. It's really a big deal to him. Yep, reason for the user name .

This evening after our outing (which included a ride on the F line), and after returning home and eating his dinner, he was relaxing on a big pillow. I went over with the soft slicker to attend to his ears and front legs, and he was kissy for part of that.

But generally, he's not; he's more play oriented. Happily, my cat is a very affectionate boy so I do get kisses pretty often, and treasure what I get from both boys .


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Penny is a licker/mouther. Sometimes while she's licking my hand she'll take it in her mouth and just look at me then continue licking. Pretty funny.

Rick


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pushkin is a licker - particularly when he wants something. About half an hour before his meal is due in the evening he will start... up on the lap, into your face, and... face wash! Yeuk! It's not encouraged and a wrestling match usually ensues, but it's funny.

He likes ears too, and fingers, but he has the most horrid slimy saliva that leaves a coating on everything it touches, including the food bowls. You can feel it when you wash up. Bleugh! 

Pippin is a very occasional and delicate licker. Sometimes when you are just stroking her face she will back up and just lick your hand, it's very sweet. She does however have an obsession with my brother's nose... it's a big target for her to lick! She goes bats when he visits!


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Cooper isn't much of a licker. There are only two cases where he licks - when we get back after being out, everyone gets one kiss on the lips when we return. The other really weird exception is feet. He LOVES to lick feet. Once a day in the evening when everyone is finally all together on the sofa, he goes from person to person and thoroughly and completely licks everyone's feet, toes, in-between the toes. All 8 of them. If you have socks on, he politely paws at your foot to remove the sock. We call it our nightly poodle pedicure. LOL!


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

My 6month old poochon tries to but I can't stand it! Lol. Other people let her lick their faces but to me that's just yuk yuk yuk! It's so un-hygenic


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bella or Cayenne do not lice themselves, and Bella is not a licker, but Cayenne makes up for it she will kiss and lick all the time, hands, face, feet. The only time Bella licks is if I say, "Show mommy you lover her". then she will lick. I love the affection they show and I kiss them all the time beside their ears, and say, "Mommy loves her baby", and they love it.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

This pretty much sums up OREO.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not really into the dog licking thing at all....face, hands or anywhere and have always trained my dog's not to lick people. SO far my little toy guy isn't a licker at all, but i'll be teaching him the same "lips off" that i've taught my other pets.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus uses licking as a sign of affection (along with rubbing on you like a cat), but Yuki shows affection by cuddling. He will climb into your arms and smush his face/eyes into your face and nuzzle into your neck...if I am laying down he likes to lay on my chest with his face pressed against mine lol. He also wags his tail a million miles an hour.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Not my poodles, but my Bostons sure are! My breeder said you have to teach them the command, no lick!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

A friend of mine started calling Luce a "Lick-a-doodle" lol. She loves toes, ears and of course hands. At night when I (we) go to be, I will stretch my left arm out and she promptly lays on top of my whole arm so she could lick my hand. At first I hated the toe licking - now........... yeah, I like it


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Haha, tonight he was. I discovered spiney grass in his legs on our walk and immediately sat down on a sidewalk to get them off him (and into the poop bag so no one else would get them either). They were all ready to embed in Oliver grrrrrrrrrrrrr! He was very kissy about this, which surprised me.


----------

